# Sole proprietorship - Home Business - Expat ?



## bhagyalaxmi (Nov 1, 2016)

Would really appreciate some insight here..

Can an expat on SRRV register a home based business (cooked food ) as a sole proprietorship ?

I have a hobby which I am hoping will make me some money -- cooking food !

Please let me know


----------

